# Westin Bar



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone here fan of the Tuesday nights at Westin?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

I've normally found it a pretty good night. Only problem is I go with good intentions to leave at a reasonable hour due to early start for work but end up being one of the last to leave, hence suffering big time on Wednesday :-(


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Do tell what happens on tuesdays there? For all the people who aren't aware of it.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^ Yes, Please explain.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

It's ladies night and normally packs in quite a few people. Music can be hit and miss but in my opinion most places in Dubai that boasts a DJ play rubbish music. So much so I've been threatened to be thrown out of a few places due to my dissatisfaction ;-)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are there a lot of cat fights at these Ladies Nights events? I would hate to get my hands dirty but I can throw in a good punch!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Hehe not that I've ever noticed but then again I like to sit in the corner getting quietly inebriated


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There's no such thing as "_quietly_ inebriated".....


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> There's no such thing as "_quietly_ inebriated".....


There is when you fall to sleep


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

i had my first taste of the Westin on a tuesday a couple of weeks ago on a boys night out


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

BIG ADD said:


> i had my first taste of the Westin on a tuesday a couple of weeks ago on a boys night out


Hmm sounds interesting. Tell us more..........


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

..YES do so..........we just love the relaxed atmosphere.....shame it gets overcrowded on that night....


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> Hmm sounds interesting. Tell us more..........


ha ha im happily married but however my friends are single and lets just say they really really enjoyed themselves


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

BIG ADD said:


> ha ha im happily married but however my friends are single and lets just say they really really enjoyed themselves


......Hummm...does that mean if we are happily married we cannot enjoy ourselves?.......but again, being there almost every Tuesday, we understand that....:boxing::boxing:


----------



## G3org3 (Jul 11, 2011)

BIG ADD said:


> i had my first taste of the Westin on a tuesday a couple of weeks ago on a boys night out


boy's night out with the ladies night..hmm..interesting concoction  

Tuesday night is the ladies night @ the Senyar bar, Westin. Crowded? oh yes packed.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ladies' nights out are gentlemen's nights in...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

cami said:


> ladies' nights out are gentlemen's nights in...


There are gentlemen in Dubai??!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cami said:


> ladies' nights out are gentlemen's nights in...


But the chancers go out in droves looking for inebriated women to chat up, without having to dip into their own pockets...


I think the Westin is a really ugly hotel. It looks like a large Barratt Home or McMansion.


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

...So any one a goer for tomorrow's ?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

CHEEKYCOUPLE said:


> ...So any one a goer for tomorrow's ?


Early night for me but hope you have a gud 'un


----------

